# plugged shot gun.



## nilzlofgren (May 3, 2009)

If I use my shotgun for skeet only, can I remove the plug from the magazine?


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 3, 2009)

I would say so. I thought the plug was only for turkey hunting? Whose gonna check anyway?


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 3, 2009)

idk bout up there but down here you can. most guys put magazine extensions on for shootin skeet. the only thing a plug is used for is so people dont contiuously shoot at game out of range and wound them.


----------



## B-N (May 6, 2009)

If you lived in Canada the answer would be yes, in a non hunting environment you can have as many shells as you want in a pump action, up here in Canuckastan we are limited to 5 shots in a semi-auto centre fire.

The magazine restriction in Canada is only for hunting, the origin was from Waterfowl regulations (which apply to Canadians and Americans), with the exception being some spring snow goose hunts.


----------



## capetrees (May 9, 2009)

the plug in MA is only needed when hunting ducks and geese. It's a federal law on migrating waterfowl. Other than waterfoul, take the plug out and shoot as many as you can fit in.


----------

